# Voice Over Apple TV



## CharlyDM (18 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, 
J'ai en projet d'acheter une Apple TV 3ème génération pour quelqu'un qui a des problèmes de vue et j'ai plusieurs questions concernant VoiceOver.

Le fonctionnement est il le même que sur iphone ? double clic...
Les commentaires fonctionnent ils sur Netflix ?

Merci de vos réponses et/ou de vos remarques sur le fonctionement de Voice over sur Apple TV


----------

